# Quality of current uber drivers I'm seeing



## Dontmakemepullauonyou

Why am I seeing lots more "****ed in the head" drivers lately?

-older men or very young and inexperienced drivers
-thick ass glasses
-cannot maintain lane or speed limit
-often hold up traffic playing with their GPS when google maps does the trick just fine
-rarely check their blind spots when making a lane change
-drives wrong way on a 1-way street
-no lights or 1 light broken
-can't speak English for shit(pax tell me all the time)
-run red lights downtown being distracted idiots 
-don't use hazard lights when picking up pax and blocking a lane of traffic
-doesn't turn on red even though it's allowed and cross traffic isn't an issue

The list goes on and on. 

Have all the cool kids left uber already and we are left with the ****ed in the head crowd?

Uber is about to be rated 1 star because of all of these idiots and ex-cabbies.


----------



## Old Rocker

What's wrong with older men driving for Uber? You are a millennial perchance?


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou

Old Rocker said:


> What's wrong with older men driving for Uber? You are a millennial perchance?


I'm around 30. Well some older men are ok especially ones that have years of driving experience. I'm seeing complete idiots out here.

I also use uber when I'm hitting the town on my off days so I see some of it firsthand.

I got picked up in what I'm guessing was an 06 or 07 Chevy cavalier. The windows were so dirty and spotty with people's hand prints that earned the driver a 3star.

Pax talk about other uber drivers and basically they describe taxi drivers to the t now.

What I get a lot is pax complaining about drivers canceling on them at the drop of a hat. Some pax say they request a ride and don't notice while waiting talking with friends that it got cancelled. Then it happens again and pax lost 10min so they just hail a cab or lyft.

With the fare cuts, quality is already turning to shit.


----------



## Old Rocker

Being an old guy, I know Chevy stopped making Cavaliers after the 2005 production run.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou

Old Rocker said:


> Being an old guy, I know Chevy stopped making Cavaliers after the 2005 production run.


Well then this guy has until jan 1st 2016 to keep using this car unless he gets grandfathered in.


----------



## Old Rocker

They don't grandfather in a car. In Houston, and some other cities that have created regulations for rideshare, his car would already be too old to drive.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou

Old Rocker said:


> They don't grandfather in a car. In Houston, and some other cities that have created regulations for rideshare, his car would already be too old to drive.


Yeah my city it's currently 2005 or newer.

It should be 2010 or newer imo


----------



## BaitNSwitch

Lol reminds me of a job I used to do that required a lot of labor but paid minimum wage. The manager would push the employees to work as hard as possible and yell when they wouldn't (Kinda like Uber eh?). The result was: constant turnover, people I'd see one month would be gone the next. No one wants to work THAT hard for low pay. You can either have quality or have it be inexpensive, not both.


----------



## Tim Selleck

I too am often complimented on my professionalism and able to hold a decent conversation. I hear many bad stories from pax.

I used Uber last weekend with the wife. Out of 6 drivers, we had only (1) whose native tongue was English. Only 3 of the 6 were acceptably clean. One guy spoke very poor English, when my wife was trying to chat with him, he reached up to turn up the radio essentially drowning out her voice.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis

I had a friend who was killed by someone when making a turn on red. The guy had his blinker on like he was going to turn so my friend pulled out and wA tboned killing him and his dog instantly. Sitting at a red turn is not being stupid it's knowing from experience not everyone with a blinker on will turn.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou

UberPartnerDennis said:


> I had a friend who was killed by someone when making a turn on red. The guy had his blinker on like he was going to turn so my friend pulled out and wA tboned killing him and his dog instantly. Sitting at a red turn is not being stupid it's knowing from experience not everyone with a blinker on will turn.


Im walking about being behind another uber driver or taxi drivers that sit at a red light right turn. If there is no sign that says "no turn on red" you can turn when traffic is not coming on the road you plan to turn on.

Cross traffic is usually non-existent but these inexperienced drivers still sit at the red right turn until it turns green or I honk to alert them to USA traffic laws.


----------



## Realityshark

What do you expect? Uber's business model is designed to get rid of the decent, educated drivers while attracting and retaining the bottom dwelling members of our society.

There are of few of us left that have endured several rate cuts. Uber's lies about us making more money was not enough to make us quit. We simply evolved. The original drivers, and those good drivers who hang around, game the system to their advantage by cherry picking rides. We all have our own system but invariably, we don't drive nearly the amount that we used to, because the more you drive, the less you make. In my case, I do my airport runs and sometimes will drive in certain peak times and then I go off to my other money making ventures. The end result for Uber is that drivers like myself, are not online very long. Consequently, the majority of rides are picked up by what many people would consider undesirables.

Many decent drivers who are lured into Uber by their false claims, quit after a few months. They realize that they can easily make more money doing something else with a respectable company. Other drivers hang around for a few months because the vicarious thrill of driving the night life, which has it's appeal as a novelty. This appeal eventually fades with a few obnoxious drunks, insane traffic dodging and of course, the inevitable puking passenger. A decent person cannot rationalize cleaning up someone's puke for $200 and figure that it is a profitable venture. The lure of the night life fades pretty quickly.

Who is left? Drivers who cannot get work anywhere else in our society. These people come to Uber and stay around because Uber is the only thing they have in their lives. They have no other prospects and consequently, they end up taking all of the rides that the seasoned veterans and decent drivers reject. Many of these drivers are inept at basic math, so they actually believe that they are making good money in spite of relentless rate cuts.

There are exceptions. Markets, timing, saturation etc. allow for a select few to still make a fair wage. If you are in these markets, enjoy it while you can. Uber will not let it go on much longer.

Uber actually seems to prefer drivers who are desperate for their Uber paycheck. These drivers are willing to drive, regardless of whatever Uber does to them. They might gripe and complain, but they always log on for more.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

BaitNSwitch said:


> Lol reminds me of a job I used to do that required a lot of labor but paid minimum wage. The manager would push the employees to work as hard as possible and yell when they wouldn't (Kinda like Uber eh?). The result was: constant turnover, people I'd see one month would be gone the next. No one wants to work THAT hard for low pay. You can either have quality or have it be inexpensive, not both.


I drove a guy tonight who was visiting houston. He had downloaded the app upon his visit as he planned on getting taxis everywhere and so.eone suggested it (DUI? I didn't ask.)

Anyway he'd been here about a week he said and taken at least 2 or 3 ubers each day. He asked why turnover was so bad because I was the first driver that hadn't started in the last 2 weeks. He'd had 2 that started last weekend.

Old (experienced not aged) drivers are giving up.

Oh and I explained why and told him about the strike and the demands. Also that I had a card reader because of uber not putting tipping in the app.

He said he filled it out for 20% when he signed up. Explained that was uber taxi and invited him to read the fine print.

Dropped him off. No tip. (Was a hotel in a quiet area so no need to get out quickly btw).

Yeah, can't imagine why driver quality is going down.

He had a 4.9. Guess new drivers are giving 5 even with nontippers. 2 from me.


----------



## SlowBoat

Yep, the quality is down. Look at this uber driver's ceiling. Are those blood stains?


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou

Realityshark said:


> What do you expect? Uber's business model is designed to get rid of the decent, educated drivers while attracting and retaining the bottom dwelling members of our society.
> 
> There are of few of us left that have endured several rate cuts. Uber's lies about us making more money was not enough to make us quit. We simply evolved. The original drivers, and those good drivers who hang around, game the system to their advantage by cherry picking rides. We all have our own system but invariably, we don't drive nearly the amount that we used to, because the more you drive, the less you make. In my case, I do my airport runs and sometimes will drive in certain peak times and then I go off to my other money making ventures. The end result for Uber is that drivers like myself, are not online very long. Consequently, the majority of rides are picked up by what many people would consider undesirables.
> 
> Many decent drivers who are lured into Uber by their false claims, quit after a few months. They realize that they can easily make more money doing something else with a respectable company. Other drivers hang around for a few months because the vicarious thrill of driving the night life has it's appeal. This appeal eventually fades with a few obnoxious drunks, insane traffic dodging and of course, the inevitable puking passenger. A decent person cannot rationalize cleaning up someone's puke for $200 and figure that it is a profitable venture. The lure of the night life fades pretty quickly.
> 
> Who is left? Drivers who cannot get work anywhere else in our society. These people come to Uber and stay around because Uber is the only thing they have in their lives. They have no other prospects and consequently, they end up taking all of the rides that the seasoned veterans and decent drivers reject. Many of these drivers are inept at basic math, so they actually believe that they are making good money in spite of relentless rate cuts.
> 
> There are exceptions. Markets, timing, saturation etc. allow for a select few to still make a fair wage. If you are in these markets, enjoy it while you can. Uber will not let it go on much longer.
> 
> Uber actually seems to prefer drivers who are desperate for their Uber paycheck. These drivers are willing to drive, regardless of whatever Uber does to them. They might gripe and complain, but they always log on for more.


You're basically 100% correct.

I was in a mall the other day, saw an uber driver walking, only reason I noticed is he had his phone in his hand with the online screen.

I said are you an uber driver, he said yes, would you like me to be your driver, I said no but how are you able to leave the mall when you get a ping, doesn't that add time to your arrival, he said simple, I only accept fares leaving the surrounding blocks of this mall.

I said well good luck with your acceptance rate and future with uber. He didn't catch the sarcasm.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis

SlowBoat said:


> Yep, the quality is down. Look at this uber driver's ceiling. Are those blood stains?


Wow. My car is absolutely spotless every trip. How can this guy even think it's ok to have that?


----------



## KMANDERSON

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Why am I seeing lots more "****ed in the head" drivers lately?
> 
> -older men or very young and inexperienced drivers
> -thick ass glasses
> -cannot maintain lane or speed limit
> -often hold up traffic playing with their GPS when google maps does the trick just fine
> -rarely check their blind spots when making a lane change
> -drives wrong way on a 1-way street
> -no lights or 1 light broken
> -can't speak English for shit(pax tell me all the time)
> -run red lights downtown being distracted idiots
> -don't use hazard lights when picking up pax and blocking a lane of traffic
> -doesn't turn on red even though it's allowed and cross traffic isn't an issue
> 
> The list goes on and on.
> 
> Have all the cool kids left uber already and we are left with the ****ed in the head crowd?
> 
> Uber is about to be rated 1 star because of all of these idiots and ex-cabbies.


with these low rates You pay for what you get


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou

UberPartnerDennis said:


> I had a friend who was killed by someone when making a turn on red. The guy had his blinker on like he was going to turn so my friend pulled out and wA tboned killing him and his dog instantly. Sitting at a red turn is not being stupid it's knowing from experience not everyone with a blinker on will turn.


Well being a driver that has driven 750,000+ miles since my 15th birthday with 0(zero) accidents that were my fault, I can tell you I never trust someone else's blinker until I see them actually commit to the turn then I turn on red.

I'm sorry for your friend, I too have lost good friends, and me being an atheist, I'll never get to see them outside my dreams.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou

UberPartnerDennis said:


> Wow. My car is absolutely spotless every trip. How can this guy even think it's ok to have that?


Maybe his homie got shot and people carried him to this car then being inside the car touched the top with their bloody hands.

Maybe driver is psychologically avoiding cleaning it up because it reminds him of a friend he lost or shit maybe he got shot sometime and it's his blood.

Either way don't be ****ed in the head and clean up your car.


----------



## uberguuber

That's ****ing gross. wait till ya"ll get down to .85 cents per mile like Dallas.


----------



## elelegido

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> I'm around 30. Well some older men are ok especially ones that have years of driving experience. I'm seeing complete idiots out here.
> 
> I also use uber when I'm hitting the town on my off days so I see some of it firsthand.
> 
> I got picked up in what I'm guessing was an 06 or 07 Chevy cavalier. The windows were so dirty and spotty with people's hand prints that earned the driver a 3star.
> 
> Pax talk about other uber drivers and basically they describe taxi drivers to the t now.
> 
> What I get a lot is pax complaining about drivers canceling on them at the drop of a hat. Some pax say they request a ride and don't notice while waiting talking with friends that it got cancelled. Then it happens again and pax lost 10min so they just hail a cab or lyft.
> 
> With the fare cuts, quality is already turning to shit.


Ohmigod! You're 30? That's like, so old, dude! You're in your fourth decade of life. Damn...

About falling standards... well... of course! UberX is now for pax who want to pay the bare minimum, absolute rock bottom, cheapest possible economy fare. If they prefer, they have the option of paying the price premium and upgrading to a cab.


----------



## Coachman

Look at it this way... with all these crappy drivers out there you should be guaranteed to get a five star rating every ride!


----------



## Wales

.....regarding the rating system. I resent how punitive a single pax score can be.


----------



## Old Rocker

I happened to be around a number of other drivers today. In my dotage I've tried to become non-judgmental, but my Zen was stretched to the max. At least everyone had clean cars.


----------



## UberMensch2015

Uber has been engaged in this race to the bottom for a while. They prefer the immigrant non speaking driver with no experience or financial know-how. It's a feature, not a bug. All the pax complain about the quality of the drivers to me and then i ask them why they don't just switch to select which has nicer cars and better drivers. They all say they don't want to pay for it. Uber knows their customers and knows them well


----------



## Old Rocker

I actually had some Select pings today. I think they were the first all week.

Edit to add...

Yep, none this week until today. One was to take someone to get his dry cleaning and go to an ATM. Surge price, too.


----------



## Jamesh

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Why am I seeing lots more "****ed in the head" drivers lately?
> 
> -older men or very young and inexperienced drivers
> -thick ass glasses
> -cannot maintain lane or speed limit
> -often hold up traffic playing with their GPS when google maps does the trick just fine
> -rarely check their blind spots when making a lane change
> -drives wrong way on a 1-way street
> -no lights or 1 light broken
> -can't speak English for shit(pax tell me all the time)
> -run red lights downtown being distracted idiots
> -don't use hazard lights when picking up pax and blocking a lane of traffic
> -doesn't turn on red even though it's allowed and cross traffic isn't an issue
> 
> The list goes on and on.
> 
> Have all the cool kids left uber already and we are left with the ****ed in the head crowd?
> 
> Uber is about to be rated 1 star because of all of these idiots and ex-cabbies.


You a great reason why the quality of riders has gone as low as the fares. You are a complete idiot!


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou

volksie said:


> In response to all your posts: YOU'RE SUCH A PRICK! Doesn't mean you're not right about Uber but leave the driver in the mall and all others alone you prick!


It's not that serious lol


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Yeah my city it's currently 2005 or newer.
> 
> It should be 2010 or newer imo


Nonsense.
It's not about the age of the car - it's about the condition. (much like the driver, hehe)
My 2005 Amanti gets more 'wow' compliments than my 2007 C series.
And both cars are always appreciated because they are great cars that I keep clean and in great running condition.

Personally, I would never drive a car for Uber/Lyft that *wasn't* already mostly depreciated
- meaning it would have to be at least 5 or 6 years old.
Driving a newer car for rideshare is pretty much a guarantee that in the long run, you'll never make a profit.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> I was in a mall the other day, saw an uber driver walking, only reason I noticed is he had his phone in his hand with the online screen.


After spending the winter just sitting in my car, when spring came around I discovered that I wasn't actually chained to it. I can sit in a coffee shop, or walk the mall, or sit in a park. Just as I often turn on the app in my office towards the end of the day for that first 'ping' to get me out and about.
It doesn't delay the pick-up time... because I never just JUMP to do a pick up. With the rider cancellation rate as high as it is here, I nearly always wait 1 to 2 minutes before moving my car to a pick up. All of those unpaid miles driving to a ride that cancels add up to a LOT of unreimbursed expense.

At $1.10/mi before Uber cut and expenses - and no tips - the pax can wait a couple of minutes.

Besides, I can make up for that 60 seconds it takes me to get to my car by driving faster.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

doppleganger


----------



## haji

The quality of pax has changed , for dirt cheap rides you cant ask for more.


----------



## Neil Yaremchuk

Realityshark said:


> What do you expect? Uber's business model is designed to get rid of the decent, educated drivers while attracting and retaining the bottom dwelling members of our society.
> 
> There are of few of us left that have endured several rate cuts. Uber's lies about us making more money was not enough to make us quit. We simply evolved. The original drivers, and those good drivers who hang around, game the system to their advantage by cherry picking rides. We all have our own system but invariably, we don't drive nearly the amount that we used to, because the more you drive, the less you make. In my case, I do my airport runs and sometimes will drive in certain peak times and then I go off to my other money making ventures. The end result for Uber is that drivers like myself, are not online very long. Consequently, the majority of rides are picked up by what many people would consider undesirables.
> 
> Many decent drivers who are lured into Uber by their false claims, quit after a few months. They realize that they can easily make more money doing something else with a respectable company. Other drivers hang around for a few months because the vicarious thrill of driving the night life, which has it's appeal as a novelty. This appeal eventually fades with a few obnoxious drunks, insane traffic dodging and of course, the inevitable puking passenger. A decent person cannot rationalize cleaning up someone's puke for $200 and figure that it is a profitable venture. The lure of the night life fades pretty quickly.
> 
> Who is left? Drivers who cannot get work anywhere else in our society. These people come to Uber and stay around because Uber is the only thing they have in their lives. They have no other prospects and consequently, they end up taking all of the rides that the seasoned veterans and decent drivers reject. Many of these drivers are inept at basic math, so they actually believe that they are making good money in spite of relentless rate cuts.
> 
> There are exceptions. Markets, timing, saturation etc. allow for a select few to still make a fair wage. If you are in these markets, enjoy it while you can. Uber will not let it go on much longer.
> 
> Uber actually seems to prefer drivers who are desperate for their Uber paycheck. These drivers are willing to drive, regardless of whatever Uber does to them. They might gripe and complain, but they always log on for more.


This is quite possibly the most profound entry on this forum.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Im walking about being behind another uber driver or taxi drivers that sit at a red light right turn. If there is no sign that says "no turn on red" you can turn when traffic is not coming on the road you plan to turn on.
> 
> Cross traffic is usually non-existent but these inexperienced drivers still sit at the red right turn until it turns green or I honk to alert them to USA traffic laws.


Are you really not aware that:
a) traffic laws are not US, but state controlled, and
b) where a right turn is permitted on red, it is not required - and it is permitted only after a full stop.


----------



## FlDriver

Old Rocker said:


> What's wrong with older men driving for Uber? You are a millennial perchance?


Bingo. Older drivers tend to be much safer drivers than younger ones, just from having more experience.


----------



## FlDriver

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Why am I seeing lots more "****ed in the head" drivers lately?


Do you use Uber a lot as a rider? I'm just wondering how you see so many Uber drivers to have such a list of complaints.

Even if you use it 3 times a day, you should realize you're only seeing a tiny fraction of the drivers out there, so you're making conclusions based on not much data. It's like a new driver working the midnight shift his first time out, someone pukes in his car, then he concludes that 1/4 of Uber riders throw up in cars.

Also, most of the things you list, like going the wrong way on a one-way street, are not unique to Uber drivers. Not sure why you seem to expect an Uber driver to be better at driving than the average driver on the road. It's not like Uber sends us to some intense driving academy.


----------



## FlDriver

Realityshark said:


> Many decent drivers who are lured into Uber by their false claims, quit after a few months. .


What are some of these false claims? I haven't heard anything from Uber that was false, so I'm curious what you're talking about.


----------



## Huberis

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Why am I seeing lots more "****ed in the head" drivers lately?
> 
> -older men or very young and inexperienced drivers
> -thick ass glasses
> -cannot maintain lane or speed limit
> -often hold up traffic playing with their GPS when google maps does the trick just fine
> -rarely check their blind spots when making a lane change
> -drives wrong way on a 1-way street
> -no lights or 1 light broken
> -can't speak English for shit(pax tell me all the time)
> -run red lights downtown being distracted idiots
> -don't use hazard lights when picking up pax and blocking a lane of traffic
> -doesn't turn on red even though it's allowed and cross traffic isn't an issue
> 
> The list goes on and on.
> 
> Have all the cool kids left uber already and we are left with the ****ed in the head crowd?
> 
> Uber is about to be rated 1 star because of all of these idiots and ex-cabbies.


In the last two weeks I have had two Uber drivers coming at me eastbound in westbound lanes. The driver this evening was a student I'd guess. He also made a left on red onto a one way street. I gave him the thumbs up and he shrugged his shoulders and put his hands in the air...... as he blocked a travel lane waiting for pax..... at an intersection.

The driver Halloween Saturday evening was while I was in my personal car on my way home. He was a nice enough guy, from a town about 100 miles away and in for the football biz. He was looking for "100 Degree Hot Point or Pants"...... "hot Pot was the right answer. I told him how to get there and sent him on his way. He's a nice fellow, his first night driving Uber he decides to do it in a town he has never seen before. - Brilliant.

A friend of mine is having his car repaired by Uber sometime shortly. It was parked and hit and run by an Uber driver. The police tracked him down and matched the paint. The driver claimed it wasn't a hit and run because he wasn't aware he hit the car. My assumption is he drove his skull into my friend's car and has brain damage. One can only assume.

It is just turning into a free for all shit show. Absolutely not cool. What was there to expect??? Taxi companies are like a revolving door as it is and for good reason. Uber takes it to an entire different level by being in the import/export of clueless, money hungry people business.

This is going to be a really interesting year. Unreal.


----------



## Neil Yaremchuk

Take your complaint to Uber. Wrong department here buddy.


----------



## Huberis

Neil Yaremchuk said:


> Take your complaint to Uber. Wrong department here buddy.


I will bypass Uber. Perhaps this thread should be in the "Complaints" forum.


----------



## Neil Yaremchuk

Honestly, they're pumping drivers through the system in 24 hours or less. Just right here where I live, the number of drivers has quadrupled. I turn on the rider app and there must be 10 drivers at all time, within 2 miles of my house. Quality seems to slip through the cracks when quantity is the mission. The market is becoming so saturated in Detroit even with the lowest rates in the country. Go figure.


----------



## Huberis

Neil Yaremchuk said:


> Honestly, they're pumping drivers through the system in 24 hours or less. Just right here where I live, the number of drivers has quadrupled. I turn on the rider app and there must be 10 drivers at all time, within 2 miles of my house. Quality seems to slip through the cracks when quantity is the mission. The market is becoming so saturated in Detroit even with the lowest rates in the country. Go figure.


As a taxi driver, this was my single greatest fear. Everything about the way Uber is structured seemed to suggest what you have observed was the logical, though unhelpful conclusion to things. Look at their goals, look at Travis' history as a VC, working with other VCs. Unreal. Not a good thing for anyone. It's a Ponzi Scheme to cultivate venture capital for other technologies. Travis must be loving every minute of every day, all the while quietly loathing his own self. I can only hope so much anyway.


----------



## Neil Yaremchuk

Hell has a special place for people like him.


----------



## Realityshark

FlDriver said:


> What are some of these false claims? I haven't heard anything from Uber that was false, so I'm curious what you're talking about.


How about..."No need to tip your driver, tips are included." That's part of their advertising for new passengers. My favorite of many Uber lies.


----------



## FormerUber

75 cents per mile in Charlotte...


----------



## SanPedroLover

All I can tell you, since I've never taken a Uber/Lyft ride, is that the quality of this newer Uber/Lyft driver right here is top notch, professional, friendly, polite, well-spoken, intelligent, attentive, first class, amazing, and awesome.

But that's just how I do it in life regardless of if I'm driving for them. 

Game recognize game. Last name Ever, first name Greatest. Don't call it a comeback, I've been here for years. Legalize weed, outlaw credit cards. How you gonna act like I dont rock crowds and leave a lot of people with a gap-toothed smile?


----------



## Desert Rat

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Yeah my city it's currently 2005 or newer.
> 
> It should be 2010 or newer imo


I have a 2008 Chrysler 300 and get plenty of compliments on my car.


----------



## SuperuberSFL

BaitNSwitch said:


> Lol reminds me of a job I used to do that required a lot of labor but paid minimum wage. The manager would push the employees to work as hard as possible and yell when they wouldn't (Kinda like Uber eh?). The result was: constant turnover, people I'd see one month would be gone the next. No one wants to work THAT hard for low pay. You can either have quality or have it be inexpensive, not both.


Very true, all these entitled idiots take the ride, pay a third of what tge cost shoukd be and gave the nerve to complain about service on their $6 ride that took 30 minutes and total of 10 mikes to complete ( incl. getting the car there)

They want nice car and a friendly driver and pay a bus fare. Well - they need ti take the bloody bus then and shut up.
That's what they did before Uber, lol



Jamesh said:


> You a great reason why the quality of riders has gone as low as the fares. You are a complete idiot!


This guy is a moron, enough said


----------



## senorCRV

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Why am I seeing lots more "&%[email protected]!*ed in the head" drivers lately?
> 
> -older men or very young and inexperienced drivers
> -thick ass glasses
> -cannot maintain lane or speed limit
> -often hold up traffic playing with their GPS when google maps does the trick just fine
> -rarely check their blind spots when making a lane change
> -drives wrong way on a 1-way street
> -no lights or 1 light broken
> -can't speak English for shit(pax tell me all the time)
> -run red lights downtown being distracted idiots
> -don't use hazard lights when picking up pax and blocking a lane of traffic
> -doesn't turn on red even though it's allowed and cross traffic isn't an issue
> 
> The list goes on and on.
> 
> Have all the cool kids left uber already and we are left with the &%[email protected]!*ed in the head crowd?
> 
> Uber is about to be rated 1 star because of all of these idiots and ex-cabbies.


Honestly, some of these bar hoes should tip me an extra couple bucks for not being the other 9 creepy old men uber drivers who would have drugged, raped, and buried them in the field while heir next ping complained about how long the pickup was taking.


----------



## UberBastid

Realityshark said:


> What do you expect? Uber's business model is designed to get rid of the decent, educated drivers while attracting and retaining the bottom dwelling members of our society.
> 
> Who is left? Drivers who cannot get work anywhere else in our society. These people come to Uber and stay around because Uber is the only thing they have in their lives. They have no other prospects and consequently, they end up taking all of the rides that the seasoned veterans and decent drivers reject. Many of these drivers are inept at basic math, so they actually believe that they are making good money in spite of relentless rate cuts.
> 
> Uber actually seems to prefer drivers who are desperate for their Uber paycheck. These drivers are willing to drive, regardless of whatever Uber does to them. They might gripe and complain, but they always log on for more.


Been saying this for a long time, and prolly will say it again.
Uber does not want experienced seasoned drivers.

Those of us with over 1000 rides are still here because we survived the trial by fire. We went through the newbie stage and took EVERY call. Opened doors, gave mints, and changed the babies diapers.
The seasoned driver has learned how to work the system, instead of allowing the system to work us. 
Uber doesn't make as much money off of us as they do the newbie.

Read some of the "Been Deactivated" posts. I bet ALL of them are experienced people. Newbies don't get dumped. When a pax turns in a stupid complaint, I think they look at how many rides, and when you were registered to decide what the 'punishment' should be.

Doing a good job at this is like wetting your pants in a dark suit. Nobody notices, but you do get a warm feeling.


----------



## Julescase

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Why am I seeing lots more "&%[email protected]!*ed in the head" drivers lately?
> 
> -older men or very young and inexperienced drivers
> -thick ass glasses
> -cannot maintain lane or speed limit
> -often hold up traffic playing with their GPS when google maps does the trick just fine
> -rarely check their blind spots when making a lane change
> -drives wrong way on a 1-way street
> -no lights or 1 light broken
> -can't speak English for shit(pax tell me all the time)
> -run red lights downtown being distracted idiots
> -don't use hazard lights when picking up pax and blocking a lane of traffic
> -doesn't turn on red even though it's allowed and cross traffic isn't an issue
> 
> The list goes on and on.
> 
> Have all the cool kids left uber already and we are left with the &%[email protected]!*ed in the head crowd?
> 
> Uber is about to be rated 1 star because of all of these idiots and ex-cabbies.


Are you frigging serious? Are you really the bigoted, ageist, delusional psychopath from hell that you come across as?

So drivers, if you had your way, cannot have experienced life, been born in another country, or have been born with less-than-perfect eyesight?

ARE YOU FOR REAL??

You just might be the most ignorant, uneducated, pathetic poster ever to exist on this forum. Seriously, and that's saying a LOT.


----------



## UberBastid

Julescase said:


> Are you frigging serious? Are you really the bigoted, ageist, delusional psychopath from hell that you come across as?
> 
> So drivers, if you had your way, cannot have experienced life, been born in another country, or have been born with less-than-perfect eyesight?
> 
> ARE YOU FOR REAL??
> 
> You just might be the most ignorant, uneducated, pathetic poster ever to exist on this forum. Seriously, and that's saying a LOT.


Holey smoke Jules. 
Don't hold back girl.
Not good for ya, let it all out.
Tell us how you REALLY feel.
** backing away slowly now **


----------



## Julescase

UberBastid said:


> Holey smoke Jules.
> Don't hold back girl.
> Not good for ya, let it all out.
> Tell us how you REALLY feel.
> ** backing away slowly now **


Grrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!


----------



## Trunkcorpse

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Why am I seeing lots more "&%[email protected]!*ed in the head" drivers lately?
> 
> -older men or very young and inexperienced drivers
> -thick ass glasses
> -cannot maintain lane or speed limit
> -often hold up traffic playing with their GPS when google maps does the trick just fine
> -rarely check their blind spots when making a lane change
> -drives wrong way on a 1-way street
> -no lights or 1 light broken
> -can't speak English for shit(pax tell me all the time)
> -run red lights downtown being distracted idiots
> -don't use hazard lights when picking up pax and blocking a lane of traffic
> -doesn't turn on red even though it's allowed and cross traffic isn't an issue
> 
> The list goes on and on.
> 
> Have all the cool kids left uber already and we are left with the &%[email protected]!*ed in the head crowd?
> 
> Uber is about to be rated 1 star because of all of these idiots and ex-cabbies.


The USA has no official language. Just saying.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

I didn't even read any of the posts in this thread. I just saw quality and Uber drivers in the same sentence and knew what to expect.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou

Julescase said:


> Are you frigging serious? Are you really the bigoted, ageist, delusional psychopath from hell that you come across as?
> 
> So drivers, if you had your way, cannot have experienced life, been born in another country, or have been born with less-than-perfect eyesight?
> 
> ARE YOU FOR REAL??
> 
> You just might be the most ignorant, uneducated, pathetic poster ever to exist on this forum. Seriously, and that's saying a LOT.


That/my post was literally 2 years ago. Uber was cool back then 2014-2016. Your average uber driver is now worse than what I described in that post you replied to. Tell me I am wrong please.

When I see a car doing stupid sh1t 9 times out of 10 they have a goober sticker most likely wrongly placed on the back window. I just look at the drivers and they all look fukked in the head, well you gotta be to drive for pennies.



Trunkcorpse said:


> The USA has no official language. Just saying.


No official language but something like 80% of people in America speak English or strive to learn English so they can interact and live in America. The most used language and the language when our country was formed is the main language sorry.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

Old Rocker said:


> Being an old guy, I know Chevy stopped making Cavaliers after the 2005 production run.


Good enough for an X in orlando.. (so is the last run of the Dodge Neon)

5-10-15 year old cars, drivers who don't know what they are doing...

Uber is looking more and more like a crummy cab company as every day passes.


----------



## kdyrpr

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> You're basically 100% correct.
> 
> I was in a mall the other day, saw an uber driver walking, only reason I noticed is he had his phone in his hand with the online screen.
> 
> I said are you an uber driver, he said yes, would you like me to be your driver, I said no but how are you able to leave the mall when you get a ping, doesn't that add time to your arrival, he said simple, I only accept fares leaving the surrounding blocks of this mall.
> 
> I said well good luck with your acceptance rate and future with uber. He didn't catch the sarcasm.


Coul


UberPartnerDennis said:


> Wow. My car is absolutely spotless every trip. How can this guy even think it's ok to have that?


Projectile vomiting


----------



## UBERPROcolorado

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Why am I seeing lots more "&%[email protected]!*ed in the head" drivers lately?
> 
> -older men or very young and inexperienced drivers
> -thick ass glasses
> -cannot maintain lane or speed limit
> -often hold up traffic playing with their GPS when google maps does the trick just fine
> -rarely check their blind spots when making a lane change
> -drives wrong way on a 1-way street
> -no lights or 1 light broken
> -can't speak English for shit(pax tell me all the time)
> -run red lights downtown being distracted idiots
> -don't use hazard lights when picking up pax and blocking a lane of traffic
> -doesn't turn on red even though it's allowed and cross traffic isn't an issue
> 
> The list goes on and on.
> 
> Have all the cool kids left uber already and we are left with the &%[email protected]!*ed in the head crowd?
> 
> Uber is about to be rated 1 star because of all of these idiots and ex-cabbies.


I spent some time recently in the rideshare lot at our Airport. I was amazed at how many nice, new and fancy cars I saw. (Not leased)

I was even more amazed at how poorly dressed and dirty the drivers looked. T-shirts, pants around their knees, hoodies, looking like they have not seen a shower in days. Several looked homeless. But they have a new car? Now I understand the complaints I hear from my riders.

Drive safe.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou

UBERPROcolorado said:


> I spent some time recently in the rideshare lot at our Airport. I was amazed at how many nice, new and fancy cars I saw. (Not leased)
> 
> I was even more amazed at how poorly dressed and dirty the drivers looked. T-shirts, pants around their knees, hoodies, looking like they have not seen a shower in days. Several looked homeless. But they have a new car? Now I understand the complaints I hear from my riders.
> 
> Drive safe.


I made that comment you quoted 2 years ago. I can only imagine the uber drivers these days. And the ones with the new cars are the special suckers who bought a new car thinking $600 a month car payment isn't much when I'll be making $5,000 a month doing uber. And now they are stuck with uber and a new high car payment.


----------



## kdyrpr

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> I made that comment you quoted 2 years ago. I can only imagine the uber drivers these days. And the ones with the new cars are the special suckers who bought a new car thinking $600 a month car payment isn't much when I'll be making $5,000 a month doing uber. And now they are stuck with uber and a new high car payment.


Not to mention putting 60- 100K miles on the car a year


----------



## mrwy

Wow, this thread is full of whiners.

Uber will pay the lowest it can to maintain workers of the required skill level.

The demand is for low skilled individuals.

That is all that the pax are paying for.

That is all the driver is paid for.


On the second thought I just noticed this was the complaint board. I followed an advertised link that took me straight her.


----------



## blackjackross

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Why am I seeing lots more "&%[email protected]!*ed in the head" drivers lately?
> 
> -older men or very young and inexperienced drivers
> -thick ass glasses
> -cannot maintain lane or speed limit
> -often hold up traffic playing with their GPS when google maps does the trick just fine
> -rarely check their blind spots when making a lane change
> -drives wrong way on a 1-way street
> -no lights or 1 light broken
> -can't speak English for shit(pax tell me all the time)
> -run red lights downtown being distracted idiots
> -don't use hazard lights when picking up pax and blocking a lane of traffic
> -doesn't turn on red even though it's allowed and cross traffic isn't an issue
> 
> The list goes on and on.
> 
> Have all the cool kids left uber already and we are left with the &%[email protected]!*ed in the head crowd?
> 
> Uber is about to be rated 1 star because of all of these idiots and ex-cabbies.


I'm one of the "old guys" you seem to hold in utter contempt. As of last weekend I have 10, 134 rides in 3+ years of driving and 4.89 rating. . 6500 of those rides are night time rides picking up drunk millennials who can't hold their liquor. Get back to me when you match those numbers----if you ever will. Oh, and BTW, not one traffic citation during that time.

I can understand retired guys and college students doing this gig. But if you think you're a "hip guy" driving for Uber and you are not in either of those two groups, you might want to take some time to reevaluate your current situation.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

This was in the Phx airport queue the other day. I never knew that Arrowhead made yellow colored water.


----------



## blackjackross

SEAL Team 5 said:


> This was in the Phx airport queue the other day. I never knew that Arrowhead made yellow colored water.
> View attachment 189450


Unless he had a funnel it might be pretty tough to fill that bottle. Of course, if the appendage fit the small bottle opening......


----------



## tohunt4me

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> I'm around 30. Well some older men are ok especially ones that have years of driving experience. I'm seeing complete idiots out here.
> 
> I also use uber when I'm hitting the town on my off days so I see some of it firsthand.
> 
> I got picked up in what I'm guessing was an 06 or 07 Chevy cavalier. The windows were so dirty and spotty with people's hand prints that earned the driver a 3star.
> 
> Pax talk about other uber drivers and basically they describe taxi drivers to the t now.
> 
> What I get a lot is pax complaining about drivers canceling on them at the drop of a hat. Some pax say they request a ride and don't notice while waiting talking with friends that it got cancelled. Then it happens again and pax lost 10min so they just hail a cab or lyft.
> 
> With the fare cuts, quality is already turning to shit.


Your time is Coming . .


----------



## Bodie Bunk

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> -thick ass glasses


Just LOL......


----------



## UBERPROcolorado

uberguuber said:


> That's &%[email protected]!*ing gross. wait till ya"ll get down to .85 cents per mile like Dallas.


Do be too hurt. Denver is at .56 a mile.


----------



## Rakos

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Do be too hurt. Denver is at .56 a mile.


Ouch...!!!

And I thought Tampa rates were lower...

Rakos


----------



## gofry

The "quality" of the drivers is indeed decreasing. Due to decreasing wages ($10 per hour, or so, for Uber drivers), soon there will be no difference between cabbies and Uber drivers- they will both be primarily unskilled immigrants with poor language skills who would have trouble working at McDonald's or Walmart. This doesn't make them bad people, it's just the way the economy works.


----------



## rex jones

i love people that don't look in the mirror. Nobody thinks they are the idiot, or the bad guy.


----------



## outface

good and fast but not cheap (tip your driver!)
fast and cheap but not good (cheap fare?! low quality and service.)
good and cheap but not fast (Wait longer and be patient.)

Uber try to overturn the economic rules by:

(1) Low fare
(2) 24/7 available
(3) Multiple stops
(4) No tip or tip you with trash left in your car.
(5) One Star
(6) False report for a free ride or a fare adjustment

*Every day, there are 10-20% jerk riders taking advantages to mistreat and disrespect drivers.* Unjust will happen if there is no justice. Drive and ride at your own risk. Uber will remove bad guys from platform once a tragedy happens. Oh, I forgot. These misfortunes will not happen on you or they will also happen anywhere by taking a taxi. So, feel safe to use Uber service. Riders have so much to gain (good, cheap, fast, clean, obedience, service.....) What will you LOSE?! Uber On at your own RISK!

Last but not the least. *Reconcile your credit card monthly payment.* Uber admitted 57 millions personal data and credit card information were hacked in 2016. Make sure no one steal $5 or $10 from your credit card once a while.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado

rex jones said:


> i love people that don't look in the mirror. Nobody thinks they are the idiot, or the bad guy.


That is part of the problem. Many of the drivers don't even realize that their presentation is not acceptable. Or in some cases don't care. UBER has given zero coaching in hygine and appearance.


----------



## outface

UBERPROcolorado said:


> That is part of the problem. Many of the drivers don't even realize that their presentation is not acceptable. Or in some cases don't care. UBER has given zero coaching in hygine and appearance.


You will see the difference if you try Uber Black service. nvm, you might be cost sensitive and budget tight.


----------



## rex jones

UBERPROcolorado said:


> That is part of the problem. Many of the drivers don't even realize that their presentation is not acceptable. Or in some cases don't care. UBER has given zero coaching in hygine and appearance.





outface said:


> You will see the difference if you try Uber Black service. nvm, you might be cost sensitive and budget tight.


right, because most people take a limo-esque service when they go out to eat, or to a show.


----------



## Benny Alvarez

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> I'm around 30. Well some older men are ok especially ones that have years of driving experience. I'm seeing complete idiots out here.
> 
> I also use uber when I'm hitting the town on my off days so I see some of it firsthand.
> 
> I got picked up in what I'm guessing was an 06 or 07 Chevy cavalier. The windows were so dirty and spotty with people's hand prints that earned the driver a 3star.
> 
> Pax talk about other uber drivers and basically they describe taxi drivers to the t now.
> 
> What I get a lot is pax complaining about drivers canceling on them at the drop of a hat. Some pax say they request a ride and don't notice while waiting talking with friends that it got cancelled. Then it happens again and pax lost 10min so they just hail a cab or lyft.
> 
> With the fare cuts, quality is already turning to shit.


If we're doing many trips a day and paxes leave fingerprints over the windows,we don't have time to clean up after every single pax.The paxes are the ones who deserve low ratings,not us.


----------



## ChiDriver007

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Why am I seeing lots more "&%[email protected]!*ed in the head" drivers lately?
> 
> -
> -thick ass glasses
> .


For your information those thick glasses only mean they see better than you far ahead on the road...just saying to not embarrass yourself with preconceived misinformation


----------



## mrpjfresh

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Several looked homeless.


You're never truly homeless though if you can sleep in your rental. $500/mo for a studio on wheels. The view? Wherever you can park! Uber on.

Poor bastards...


----------



## Taxi tony

What you are seeing is exactly what uber wants out there. The average Uber driver has no high school diploma. Most of them can't do basic math. Most of the cars are junk. They take a picture of the good side. In to somebody who has been living in their mother's basement since they dropped out of school in the sixth grade getting $5 for driving 20 miles is it good deal to them. Uber will never deactivate those drivers. They are the backbone of uber. Very misinformed, actually downright lied to.


----------



## BenDrivin

Taxi tony said:


> What you are seeing is exactly what uber wants out there. The average Uber driver has no high school diploma. Most of them can't do basic math. Most of the cars are junk. They take a picture of the good side. In to somebody who has been living in their mother's basement since they dropped out of school in the sixth grade getting $5 for driving 20 miles is it good deal to them. Uber will never deactivate those drivers. They are the backbone of uber. Very misinformed, actually downright lied to.


Yep, gave a ride to a driver from Arizona, he had no idea what the per mile/ minute rate he was being paid.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Why am I seeing lots more "&%[email protected]!*ed in the head" drivers lately?
> 
> -older men or very young and inexperienced drivers
> -thick ass glasses
> -cannot maintain lane or speed limit
> -often hold up traffic playing with their GPS when google maps does the trick just fine
> -rarely check their blind spots when making a lane change
> -drives wrong way on a 1-way street
> -no lights or 1 light broken
> -can't speak English for shit(pax tell me all the time)
> -run red lights downtown being distracted idiots
> -don't use hazard lights when picking up pax and blocking a lane of traffic
> -doesn't turn on red even though it's allowed and cross traffic isn't an issue
> 
> The list goes on and on.
> 
> Have all the cool kids left uber already and we are left with the &%[email protected]!*ed in the head crowd?
> 
> Uber is about to be rated 1 star because of all of these idiots and ex-cabbies.


You sound like u have a chip for old people. Let me tell you something. They drive better than the young on the phone


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> You sound like u have a chip for old people. Let me tell you something. They drive better than the young on the phone


No not really I just hate the old people that never drive for a living before they pass the uber BC and suddenly they are masters of blocking traffic and not checking blind spots when they merge. Staring at their phone screens at green lights. Not making a turn on red when allowed. I seen it all.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving

believe me the youth are much worse..20 yr old girls...forget about it


----------



## Rakos

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> No not really I just hate the old people that never drive for a living before they pass the uber BC and suddenly they are masters of blocking traffic and not checking blind spots when they merge. Staring at their phone screens at green lights. Not making a turn on red when allowed. I seen it all.


What about old monkeys...

That can drive the pants off...

Of ANY of those...

Young whipper snappers...8>)

Rakos


----------



## ShinyAndChrome

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Yeah my city it's currently 2005 or newer.
> 
> It should be 2010 or newer imo


At uber rates? You're taking an uber, not a limo. There are 2002 cars in better shape than 2012 if the owner is or is not a slob.

I don't fit the description of any of your driver complaints, but you're paying rock-bottom rates for a ride, so you get what you get, and you don't get upset.


----------



## UberBastid

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> No not really I just hate the old people that never drive for a living before they pass the uber BC and suddenly they are masters of blocking traffic and not checking blind spots when they merge. Staring at their phone screens at green lights. Not making a turn on red when allowed. I seen it all.


Lemme tell ya somethin about merging and right turns on red, kid.

I signaled a lane change, made the change, turned the signal off and got rear ended on the freeway by some mouth breathing kid who was staring into a phone at 65 mph. My fault?

Right turn on red light is an OPTION. It is up to the judgement of the driver to determine if it is safe. You can't see what I see, you are behind me. Besides, I don't care what you think. Also, I refuse to make a right turn on red when there is a red light camera there. If the city wants to keep traffic moving then take that damn camera down. If city wants gridlock, then leave it up. I don't play 'red light camera roulette'.

So, you drive yours - I'll drive mine. Ok?


----------



## Rakos

I once got a red light...

Right turn on red...

Redlight violation...

Held out and they DIDN'T...

Send a ticket...

#-$#@ red light nazis...8>)

Rakos


----------



## UberBastid

Rakos said:


> I once got a red light...
> 
> Right turn on red...
> 
> Redlight violation...
> 
> Held out and they DIDN'T...
> 
> Send a ticket...
> 
> #-$#@ red light nazis...8>)
> 
> Rakos


I wear a baseball cap when I drive. Our town only has about five of them. _Every_ time I go thru that intersection I bow a little and cover my face with my hand and peek between fingers. Have had my pix taken a half dozen times thru the years ... no tickets except for one, and I beat that one.
"I'm much better looking than that old guy, your honor. Don't you agree?"


----------



## empresstabitha

SlowBoat said:


> Yep, the quality is down. Look at this uber driver's ceiling. Are those blood stains?


The car is clean otherwise. What's the skanks problem.


----------



## Grahamcracker

Lol, 2+ years later and the same problems still exists


----------



## Nonya busy

UberPartnerDennis said:


> Wow. My car is absolutely spotless every trip. How can this guy even think it's ok to have that?


What do they expect for $2.50 rides?

I see something similar to filth whenever i look at what i just made from dropping off pax.



empresstabitha said:


> The car is clean otherwise. What's the skanks problem.


The cheap *****! Champagne broad with kool-aid money.


----------



## Samsunti

They actually have a new 2017 Chevy Cavalier. However, it is only being sold in China. Production started in 2016. Know this is an old post but thought it had some relevance.


----------



## 2Cents

You get what you pay for...


----------



## Uberk5487

You suffer from narcissist psychosis....there nothing about you that makes you superior to anyone else....you eat sleep and sh** the same as the people you look down on....you're the one fked in the head....


----------



## 2Cents

Uberk5487 said:


> You suffer from narcissist psychosis....there nothing about you that makes you superior to anyone else....you eat sleep and sh** the same as the people you look down on....you're the one fked in the head....


Hi Travis


----------



## Danger Mouse

blackjackross said:


> I'm one of the "old guys" you seem to hold in utter contempt. As of last weekend I have 10, 134 rides in 3+ years of driving and 4.89 rating. . 6500 of those rides are night time rides picking up drunk millennials who can't hold their liquor. Get back to me when you match those numbers----if you ever will. Oh, and BTW, not one traffic citation during that time.
> 
> I can understand retired guys and college students doing this gig. But if you think you're a "hip guy" driving for Uber and you are not in either of those two groups, you might want to take some time to reevaluate your current situation.


It amazed me how many of you are below a 4.9 rating


----------



## blackjackross

Danger Mouse said:


> It amazed me how many of you are below a 4.9 rating


If you go over 500 consider yourself lucky to have anything above a 4.85. It's almost a statistical impossibility to achieve anything higher than 4.9 the longer you drive. I am now at 10,412 rides and am a "rarity" among veteran drivers who have a consistent 4.9. I've had a couple of recent UberListen rides where the Uber employee commented that I was only one of a handful of drivers he's seen with these numbers.

But here's the most important thing to keep in mind---otherwise you will lose your mind: Ratings are meaningless metrics that are used to manipulate drivers/riders. They simply don't matter for 90% of the drivers out there.


----------



## Shakur

I like how dude complained his wife tried to chat with driver and he turned radio up lmfao

Why do yall insist uber / lyft is a social service lmfao

You are noy paying to be entertained...get in, shut up and then get out...why can you do it in taxis but not uber / lyft...


----------



## hanging in there

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> That/my post was literally 2 years ago. Uber was cool back then 2014-2016. Your average uber driver is now worse than what I described in that post you replied to. Tell me I am wrong please.
> 
> When I see a car doing stupid sh1t 9 times out of 10 they have a goober sticker most likely wrongly placed on the back window. I just look at the drivers and they all look fukked in the head, well you gotta be to drive for pennies.
> 
> No official language but something like 80% of people in America speak English or strive to learn English so they can interact and live in America. The most used language and the language when our country was formed is the main language sorry.


Sorry to pile on based on a 2 yr old post but I had to laugh when I read your comment about former taxi drivers. As one myself (and an "old guy" to boot) I have to say that if anything it is the opposite problem. Taxi drivers are more likely to do a "running stop" through a right turn on red rather than sitting there not turning, and more likely to be speeding than crawling.


----------



## Pook

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Yeah my city it's currently 2005 or newer.
> 
> It should be 2010 or newer imo


I have a beautiful 2009 Cadillac DTS. EVERYONE comments about my great car. Mint condition. I will be phased out soon due to age of my car and then PAX can get in a 2017 piece of junk. Just saying.


----------



## dogemuffins

Pook said:


> I have a beautiful 2009 Cadillac DTS. EVERYONE comments about my great car. Mint condition. I will be phased out soon due to age of my car and then PAX can get in a 2017 piece of junk. Just saying.


That's a really nice car - they will be doing you a favor by not letting you beat the crap out of it for less than minimum wage.


----------



## Mole

I’m up in Portland we are using uber and I need to say the streets are flooded with ants and sadly out of the 6 rides we took only 1 driver was on his game the other 5 had dirty cars inside smelled no use of blinkers I am amazed this would never fly in the SF Bay Area.


----------



## Zebonkey

Uberk5487 said:


> You suffer from narcissist psychosis....there nothing about you that makes you superior to anyone else....you eat sleep and sh** the same as the people you look down on....you're the one fked in the head....


Actually, a good driver is superior to the ants, that flood the cities today. OP is mostly spot on about people, who have no business driving for TNC, or just plain driving for that matter.


----------



## Mole

1.5 years and I get quite a few tips.



blackjackross said:


> If you go over 500 consider yourself lucky to have anything above a 4.85. It's almost a statistical impossibility to achieve anything higher than 4.9 the longer you drive. I am now at 10,412 rides and am a "rarity" among veteran drivers who have a consistent 4.9. I've had a couple of recent UberListen rides where the Uber employee commented that I was only one of a handful of drivers he's seen with these numbers.
> 
> But here's the most important thing to keep in mind---otherwise you will lose your mind: Ratings are meaningless metrics that are used to manipulate drivers/riders. They simply don't matter for 90% of the drivers out there.


----------



## Rakos

Mole said:


> View attachment 203955
> 1.5 years and I get quite a few tips.


Nice stats mole...8>)

I've been busting my monkey butt...

For 3+ years mostly weekends...

And this is all I have to show for it...

Rakos


----------



## Uberk5487

Rakos said:


> Nice stats mole...8>)
> 
> I've been busting my monkey butt...
> 
> For 3+ years mostly weekends...
> 
> And this is all I have to show for it...
> 
> Rakos
> View attachment 203958


Its a slippery slop....once the pax see your low rating they deem you creepy and rate you low as well....I would bet you roll out of bed put on whatever and start ubering and smoking cigarettes threw out the day....driving for uber is madness but you got to have a method to the madness.....dress better smell better have a cleaner car especially on the inside.....



Mole said:


> View attachment 203955
> 1.5 years and I get quite a few tips.


How do you have a %0 acceptance rate....this picture is bogus.....


----------



## freddieman

empresstabitha said:


> The car is clean otherwise. What's the skanks problem.


She has a big hole in her pants and she videos vertically....that's her problem from my observation.



SEAL Team 5 said:


> This was in the Phx airport queue the other day. I never knew that Arrowhead made yellow colored water.
> View attachment 189450


That's one small penis or very skilled pisser.


----------



## Nats121

Most ants are Third World immigrants.

Our federal government is the one to blame for the perpetually large influx.

Despite the bad pay and bad publicly of Uber, they continue to sign up in droves.

They're the reason Uber and Lyft are able to exploit the drivers with bad pay and unjust deactivations.

Both scumbag companies know they can replace any pissed off driver at anytime with a Third World immigrant.

That ability gives both companies tremendous leverage, which they use to exploit their drivers.

As long as we continue to provide them visas, they'll continue to pour into this country in large numbers.


----------



## kdyrpr

UberPartnerDennis said:


> Wow. My car is absolutely spotless every trip. How can this guy even think it's ok to have that?


Here's my take on cleanness of cars. Where I am driving in the northeast it is impossible to keep your car clean daily. I don't drive everyday so it's likely I will wash my car every other week. I do it mostly to get salt and whatever chemical is used on the streets to melt ice off it. Especially like the wash's that shoot of spray of hot water underneath the car. That's the outside. Inside I keep clean, very presentable. Especially like to wash off the part of the body that is immediately in front of the back seat that is exposed when the door is open. It's a no brainer to clean up paper etc. that may be tossed back there. I have old mats down over the existing mats in the winter. They don't look great...but too bad.



Nats121 said:


> Most ants are Third World immigrants.
> 
> Our federal government is the one to blame for the perpetually large influx.
> 
> Despite the bad pay and bad publicly of Uber, they continue to sign up in droves.
> 
> They're the reason Uber and Lyft are able to exploit the drivers with bad pay and unjust deactivations.
> 
> Both scumbag companies know they can replace any pissed off driver at anytime with a Third World immigrant.
> 
> That ability gives both companies tremendous leverage, which they use to exploit their drivers.
> 
> As long as we continue to provide them visas, they'll continue to pour into this country in large numbers.


THAT IS A CLEAN CAR where he comes from most likely.


----------



## Mole

Uberk5487 said:


> Its a slippery slop....once the pax see your low rating they deem you creepy and rate you low as well....I would bet you roll out of bed put on whatever and start ubering and smoking cigarettes threw out the day....driving for uber is madness but you got to have a method to the madness.....dress better smell better have a cleaner car especially on the inside.....
> 
> How do you have a %0 acceptance rate....this picture is bogus.....


Simple I did not drive for two weeks all the stats except your rating go to 0% after 7 days.


----------



## empresstabitha

Mole said:


> I'm up in Portland we are using uber and I need to say the streets are flooded with ants and sadly out of the 6 rides we took only 1 driver was on his game the other 5 had dirty cars inside smelled no use of blinkers I am amazed this would never fly in the SF Bay Area.


No use of blinkers is how you get anywhere in SF. The second you put your blinker on the cars start speeding up to NOT let you get over.


----------



## UberBastid

empresstabitha said:


> No use of blinkers is how you get anywhere in SF. The second you put your blinker on the cars start speeding up to NOT let you get over.


Yup, that and never make eye contact with another driver.
Act like you don't see them, make your move.
If there's an inch offa the front bumper, and an inch offa the back -- slip in.


----------



## Uberbrent

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Im walking about being behind another uber driver or taxi drivers that sit at a red light right turn. If there is no sign that says "no turn on red" you can turn when traffic is not coming on the road you plan to turn on.
> 
> Cross traffic is usually non-existent but these inexperienced drivers still sit at the red right turn until it turns green or I honk to alert them to USA traffic laws.


I love this...the law does NOT say you are obligated to turn right on red. Is it aggravating? Yes, but it is a "USA traffic law".


----------



## Uberk5487

Mole said:


> Simple I did not drive for two weeks all the stats except your rating go to 0% after 7 days.


Yeah right


----------



## UberSelect100k

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Why am I seeing lots more "&%[email protected]!*ed in the head" drivers lately?
> 
> -older men or very young and inexperienced drivers
> -thick ass glasses
> -cannot maintain lane or speed limit
> -often hold up traffic playing with their GPS when google maps does the trick just fine
> -rarely check their blind spots when making a lane change
> -drives wrong way on a 1-way street
> -no lights or 1 light broken
> -can't speak English for shit(pax tell me all the time)
> -run red lights downtown being distracted idiots
> -don't use hazard lights when picking up pax and blocking a lane of traffic
> -doesn't turn on red even though it's allowed and cross traffic isn't an issue
> 
> The list goes on and on.
> 
> Have all the cool kids left uber already and we are left with the &%[email protected]!*ed in the head crowd?
> 
> Uber is about to be rated 1 star because of all of these idiots and ex-cabbies.


Anyone can sign up 
and the earnings is weak

You hold a higher standard for yourself, so you expect the same standard from your average uber driver 
for every job really its about quality of the position
If Uber had one class of driver's making $50/hr for example, it would be super competitive to get into it and the drivers would 100% be top notch across the board.

Basically tho, I'm with you, but what do u expect?


----------



## SaintCl89

I always make sure my car is clean. Wash it and vacuum it every time I take it out. Yes I believe they should use newer cars, however, my suv is an 09 with 186,000 miles on it and in imaculate shape and has a brand new engine in perfect running order. So I think that if you have a car that may be questionable by the year of it, that maybe uber should inspect it. Just my opinion. When my suv's time is up though I'll be getting a new used one.


----------



## UberSelect100k

SaintCl89 said:


> I always make sure my car is clean. Wash it and vacuum it every time I take it out. Yes I believe they should use newer cars, however, my suv is an 09 with 186,000 miles on it and in imaculate shape and has a brand new engine in perfect running order. So I think that if you have a car that may be questionable by the year of it, that maybe uber should inspect it. Just my opinion. When my suv's time is up though I'll be getting a new used one.
> View attachment 204288


nice dear diary post


----------



## SaintCl89

UberSelect100k said:


> nice dear diary post


I appreciate that and thanks for your lack of sarcasm


----------



## Uberk5487

Only whites think people are of lower quality just by where their from, or the type of car they drive.....like a postmates driver I ran into the other night....(white guy...postmates drivers are mostly black....) he was complaining about how all he see it "low quality" people driving for postmate.....the laws have changed but white americans are the same bigoted fools yesterday today tomorrow and forever.....


----------



## UberSelect100k

Uberk5487 said:


> Only whites think people are of lower quality just by where their from, or the type of car they drive.....like a postmates driver I ran into the other night....(white guy...postmates drivers are mostly black....) he was complaining about how all he see it "low quality" people driving for postmate.....the laws have changed by white americans are the same bigoted fools yesterday today tomorrow and forever.....


Holy fvck 
Okay

Your whole notion is wrong 
Ridiculous 
And you're being racist


----------



## Uberk5487

UberSelect100k said:


> Holy fvck
> Okay
> 
> Your whole notion is wrong
> Ridiculous
> And you're being racist


This low quality talk has a racist undertone....


----------



## PaulieC

SlowBoat said:


> Yep, the quality is down. Look at this uber driver's ceiling. Are those blood stains?


I think it's the car from Pulp Fiction.


----------



## UberSelect100k

Uberk5487 said:


> This low quality talk has a racist undertone....


do you even know what you're saying

are you trolling or some shit?


----------



## Uberk5487

UberSelect100k said:


> do you even know what you're saying
> 
> are you trolling or some shlt?


"Third world immigrants" sounds a lil racist to me


----------



## UberSelect100k

Uberk5487 said:


> "Third world immigrants" sounds a lil racist to me


okay, the way that guy uses that is probably in a bitter, animosity, racist tone
but the 3rd world immigrant line isn't inherently racist.
but I'm not trying to defend this guy.

but when you come in here and go whites this whites that you're being just as "viciously" racist as he is.

*if anyone wants to be racist i could care less 
it shows their character 
but affairs today are SO RACIST and just cause nonsense division

and it's all been brought on by this kind of 'revenge racism' against white people

*


----------



## empresstabitha

UberSelect100k said:


> okay, the way that guy uses that is probably in a bitter, animosity, racist tone
> but the 3rd world immigrant line isn't inherently racist.
> but I'm not trying to defend this guy.
> 
> but when you come in here and go whites this whites that you're being just as "viciously" racist as he is.
> 
> *if anyone wants to be racist i could care less
> it shows their character
> but affairs today are SO RACIST and just cause nonsense division
> 
> and it's all been brought on by this kind of 'revenge racism' against white people
> 
> *


Revenge racism? I agrre with all your other points but it's not revenge racism to fight for your life and the future of your children.


----------



## Uberk5487

UberSelect100k said:


> okay, the way that guy uses that is probably in a bitter, animosity, racist tone
> but the 3rd world immigrant line isn't inherently racist.
> but I'm not trying to defend this guy.
> 
> but when you come in here and go whites this whites that you're being just as "viciously" racist as he is.
> 
> *if anyone wants to be racist i could care less
> it shows their character
> but affairs today are SO RACIST and just cause nonsense division
> 
> and it's all been brought on by this kind of 'revenge racism' against white people
> 
> *


I just feel a lot of people uses code words to project some superiority/inferiority complex....and that's sad to see in 2018


----------



## UberSelect100k

Uberk5487 said:


> I just feel a lot of people uses code words to project some superiority/inferiority complex....and that's sad to see in 2018


well then we can agree on that

the modern racism on white people really shocks me.
but it seems very evident that it comes from a place of Bitterness & Revenge



empresstabitha said:


> Revenge racism? I agrre with all your other points but it's not revenge racism to *fight for your life and the future of your children*.


what are you alluding to here?

i'm calling it revenge racism on the grounds that i see this modern day racism against white people coming from a place of Bitterness & Revenge


----------



## Uberk5487

UberSelect100k said:


> well then we can agree on that
> 
> the modern racism on white people really shocks me.
> but it seems very evident that it comes from a place of Bitterness & Revenge


Please give me examples of whites facing racism and how it effect their lives in a major way....



UberSelect100k said:


> well then we can agree on that
> 
> the modern racism on white people really shocks me.
> but it seems very evident that it comes from a place of Bitterness & Revenge
> 
> what are you alluding to here?
> 
> i'm calling it revenge racism on the grounds that i see this modern day racism against white people coming from a place of Bitterness & Revenge


Everyone knows blacks don't hold grudges.....a white person can murder 10 black people in a church and the first thing the families say is we forgive them....they even said he's welcome back to the church any time.....this revenge racism narrative is just a continuation of y'all love of creating trouble and strife and imaginary crisis ....sad but true...this foolishness has come to life since y'all went in put the grand dragon of the kkk in the white house....


----------



## UberSelect100k

Uberk5487 said:


> Please give me examples of whites facing racism and how it effect their lives in a major way....


I'm saying there's this cultural push that is cut and dry racism against white people.

White privilege this
white fragility that
white supremacy
*****. White. People.*

http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/c...r-white-dna-is-an-abomination/article/2641940
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/11/opinion/sunday/interracial-friendship-donald-trump.html
https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2017/dec/28/buzzfeed-blasted-for-racist-37-things-white-people/
http://www.yesmagazine.org/people-power/dear-white-people-stop-making-racism-all-about-you-20170921
https://www.theodysseyonline.com/why-white-privilege-is-as-racist-as-it-sounds
https://www.washingtonpost.com/blog...s-to-blame-for-racism/?utm_term=.981e7f47c55e

my view is racism got really ramped up, very recently, and it was sparked by this 'fvck white people' racism



Uberk5487 said:


> Please give me examples of whites facing racism and how it effect their lives in a major way....
> 
> Everyone knows *blacks* don't hold grudges.....a *white person* can murder 10 black people.this revenge racism narrative is just a continuation of *y'all* love of creating trouble and strife and imaginary crisis ....sad but true...this foolishness has come to life since *y'all* went in put the *grand dragon of the kkk in the white house*....


You're being racist when you go off like this
i can say things like this about how muslims or blacks or mexicans or whoever is DIFFERENT etc. its racist.

im ****ing white, like aryan race white.
i grew up in a super wealthy town, with like 95% white people.
the only black ppl at my high school were from the inner city
same with the mexicans

i love black people
i love mexican people
i love all different kinds of people, we're all different, but *CULTURALLY

and that makes us all different, but not in a racist way.
my barber's black, i love going to that place its like the movie 'Barbershop' -- white people don't act like that, its great.*

*

i've always thought generally speaking black people were more 'Real' and genuine and cool than white people

*
so you can feel the way you want to, but its only coming from a place of hate and divide. and yes its racist, i don't care who it's against its all racist


----------



## Uberk5487

UberSelect100k said:


> I'm saying there's this cultural push that is cut and dry racism against white people.
> 
> White privilege this
> white fragility that
> white supremacy
> *Fvck. White. People.*
> 
> http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/c...r-white-dna-is-an-abomination/article/2641940
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/11/opinion/sunday/interracial-friendship-donald-trump.html
> https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2017/dec/28/buzzfeed-blasted-for-racist-37-things-white-people/
> http://www.yesmagazine.org/people-power/dear-white-people-stop-making-racism-all-about-you-20170921
> https://www.theodysseyonline.com/why-white-privilege-is-as-racist-as-it-sounds
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/blog...s-to-blame-for-racism/?utm_term=.981e7f47c55e
> 
> my view is racism got really ramped up, very recently, and it was sparked by this 'fvck white people' racism
> 
> You're being racist when you go off like this
> i can say things like this about how muslims or blacks or mexicans or whoever is DIFFERENT etc. its racist.
> 
> im fvcking white, like aryan race white.
> i grew up in a super wealthy town, with like 95% white people.
> the only black ppl at my high school were from the inner city
> same with the mexicans
> 
> i love black people
> i love mexican people
> i love all different kinds of people, we're all different, but *CULTURALLY
> 
> and that makes us all different, but not in a racist way.
> my barber's black, i love going to that place its like the movie 'Barbershop' -- white people don't act like that, its great.*
> 
> *
> 
> i've always thought generally speaking black people were more 'Real' and genuine and cool than white people
> 
> *
> so you can feel the way you want to, but its only coming from a place of hate and divide. and yes its racist, i don't care who it's against its all racist


I just call it how I see it.....if you want to see the future just look at the pass....that a old saying that I've found to be true....


----------



## empresstabitha

UberSelect100k said:


> well then we can agree on that
> 
> the modern racism on white people really shocks me.
> but it seems very evident that it comes from a place of Bitterness & Revenge
> 
> what are you alluding to here?
> 
> i'm calling it revenge racism on the grounds that i see this modern day racism against white people coming from a place of Bitterness & Revenge


And you're delusional if you think it's about bitterness and revenge. Current whites didn't enslave my ancestors. Most current whites aren't racist, so what bitterness and revenge. People want to be looked at as equals without the stigma associated with the color of their skin. People want to be given a chance, to stop being attacked disproportionately. People want to have the current world stop assuming just because Jim Crow laws ended 60 years ago that minorities should miraculously do what every other culture took centuries to accomplish. People want to protect and guide the future and you call that bitterness toward white. Black people also want history to honestly reflect the truth.

You're the one with the convoluted views. The bitterness you feel is from some twisted guilt over what your ancestors did.

Instead of feeling guilty for the sins of the past, fight so those same sins wont happen in the future.


----------



## UberSelect100k

empresstabitha said:


> And you're delusional if you think it's about bitterness and revenge. Current whites didn't enslave my ancestors. Most current whites aren't racist, so what bitterness and revenge.* People want to be looked at as equals without the stigma associated with the color of their skin. People want to be given a chance, to stop being attacked disproportionately. People want to have the current world stop assuming just because Jim Crow laws ended 60 years ago that minorities should miraculously do what every other culture took centuries to accomplish. People want to protect and guide the future and you call that bitterness toward white. Black people also want history to honestly reflect the truth.*
> 
> You're the one with the convoluted views. The bitterness you feel is from some twisted guilt over what your ancestors did.
> 
> Instead of feeling guilty for the sins of the past, fight so those same sins wont happen in the future.


Im not guilty about the past, I'm a get the **** over it kinda person on things.
I'm saying this attitude of **** white people is racist and it comes from a bitter spiteful place.

I don't get what most of your post is getting at.
this is america
what oppression is there
what institution is racist?

people suffered in the past, bummer, but anyone can make it now


----------



## empresstabitha

UberSelect100k said:


> Im not guilty about the past, I'm a get the fvck over it kinda person on things.
> I'm saying this attitude of fvck white people is racist and it comes from a bitter spiteful place.
> 
> I don't get what most of your post is getting at.
> this is america
> what oppression is there
> what institution is racist?
> 
> people suffered in the past, bummer, but anyone can make it now


And that is why you're a fool. What oppression is there. What institution is racist?.

I'm just going to unwatch this thread because you are really making me want to go there. And there is going to get me blocked.


----------



## Uberk5487

UberSelect100k said:


> Im not guilty about the past, I'm a get the fvck over it kinda person on things.
> I'm saying this attitude of fvck white people is racist and it comes from a bitter spiteful place.
> 
> I don't get what most of your post is getting at.
> this is america
> what oppression is there
> what institution is racist?
> 
> people suffered in the past, bummer, but anyone can make it now


For one human beings are still called things like "low quality" based on their race or where their from....whites put labels on entire populations....calling them 3rd world people....that's just slang for inferior people......liberals is new word for n word lover....Donald trump is 6'2 300lbs of white privilege and %70 of whites voted for him......that lets you know 7 out of 10 whites are racist as ever....


----------



## Uberk5487

UberSelect100k said:


> Im not guilty about the past, I'm a get the fvck over it kinda person on things.
> I'm saying this attitude of fvck white people is racist and it comes from a bitter spiteful place.
> 
> I don't get what most of your post is getting at.
> this is america
> what oppression is there
> what institution is racist?
> 
> people suffered in the past, bummer, but anyone can make it now


One more thing.....I'm very convinced that uber is a racist company.....when uber drivers were mostly white males the rate was $1.80 a mile ...soon as the drivers became mostly black and brown they gave everyone a %70 pay cut.....in Detroit where I'm sure it was %99 black drivers uber drop them down to 30 cent a mile.....when I work at the airport a place where uber got complete control over the drivers trip....they send me strictly $3-7 trips....all the "brothas"I talk to say they notice the same all the white guys say they get long trips everyday and they haven't notice ......just my imagination huh....


----------



## kevink

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> I got picked up in what I'm guessing was an 06 or 07 Chevy cavalier. The windows were so dirty and spotty with people's hand prints that earned the driver a 3star.


J-body Cavalier production ended in 2004, replaced for the 2005 MY by the Cobalt.

At Uber's rates for X and POOL, you should be lucky you're not getting picked up in a Chevy Corsica or a Chrysler K-Car (yes, I am old enough to remember them).


----------



## Lissetti

freddieman said:


> She has a big hole in her pants and she videos vertically....that's her problem from my observation.


.....and, she's a millionaire. That's actress Jeanette McCurdy.










Perhaps next time she should take Select or Black, since she can clearly afford it. As for the filthy Ant's car.......just nasty!


----------



## Saltyoldman

Uberk5487 said:


> Please give me examples of whites facing racism and how it effect their lives in a major way....
> 
> Everyone knows blacks don't hold grudges.....a white person can murder 10 black people in a church and the first thing the families say is we forgive them....they even said he's welcome back to the church any time.....this revenge racism narrative is just a continuation of y'all love of creating trouble and strife and imaginary crisis ....sad but true...this foolishness has come to life since y'all went in put the grand dragon of the kkk in the white house....


I guess it depends on where you grew up or live. In my experiences white folks are the least of racist people these days.


----------



## Uberk5487

Saltyoldman said:


> I guess it depends on where you grew up or live. In my experiences white folks are the least of racist people these days.


Sure they are....I mean blacks have always just imagined white racism....as of matter of fact we were just lying.....I apologize.....I guess its our natural low quality that makes us falsely accuse you Godly whites of all kinds of evil deeds......p.s. White Jesus is real......


----------



## freddieman

It is nasty


----------



## Saltyoldman

Uberk5487 said:


> Sure they are....I mean blacks have always just imagined white racism....as of matter of fact we were just lying.....I apologize.....I guess its our natural low quality that makes us falsely accuse you Godly whites of all kinds of evil deeds......p.s. White Jesus is real......


All I know is what I have experienced personally. Also what I see with my own two eyes. It's part of the reason why we have this moron for a president.


----------



## ImSkittles

Uberk5487 said:


> Sure they are....I mean blacks have always just imagined white racism....as of matter of fact we were just lying.....I apologize.....I guess its our natural low quality that makes us falsely accuse you Godly whites of all kinds of evil deeds......p.s. White Jesus is real......


Do you believe it's possible that geography has something to do with the amount of prejudice a minority might experience? My black neighbor used to be a long haul truck driver, he drove all over the country. He said people were horribly prejudice in the southern states, and that he was actually scared to even drive through the states because of how awful the cops were! But it wasn't just the cops, he said it was everyone (white) that he came across.


----------



## Saltyoldman

ImSkittles said:


> Do you believe it's possible that geography has something to do with the amount of prejudice a minority might experience? My black neighbor used to be a long haul truck driver, he drove all over the country. He said people were horribly prejudice in the southern states, and that he was actually scared to even drive through the states because of how awful the cops were! But it wasn't just the cops, he said it was everyone (white) that he came across.


Oh absolutely, but that goes both ways. You think Uncle Tom gets love in neighborhoods in Baltimore or in a Barrio in Santa Ana? I can answer that for I have lived in both places.


----------



## Uber's Guber

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> I'm around 30.


 You call other Uber drivers "idiots," but you don't even know your own actual age.


----------



## Saltyoldman

Uber's Guber said:


> You call other Uber drivers "idiots," but you don't even know your own actual age.


Probably still in his or her 20's. Smart enough to know people are less likely to give any thought to what they say, think, or feel.


----------



## Uberk5487

ImSkittles said:


> Do you believe it's possible that geography has something to do with the amount of prejudice a minority might experience? My black neighbor used to be a long haul truck driver, he drove all over the country. He said people were horribly prejudice in the southern states, and that he was actually scared to even drive through the states because of how awful the cops were! But it wasn't just the cops, he said it was everyone (white) that he came across.


Well I have always been in the south....and racism was taboo and hidden until Obama came on the scene....a lot of whites were openly mad and taking it out in covert ways.....now that we have trump its a more on your face approach...I have had business owners pax tell me they don't hire blacks because are just no good....and one pax told me blacks need jim crow and apartide because most black are just criminals.....


----------



## Saltyoldman

Uberk5487 said:


> Well I have always been in the south....and racism was taboo and hidden until Obama came on the scene....a lot of whites were openly mad and taking it out in covert ways.....now that we have trump its a more on your face approach...I have had business owners pax tell me they don't hire blacks because are just no good....and one pax told me blacks need jim crow and apartide because most black are just criminals.....


Well that is completely wrong and must be very infuriating. I have family in the south and I know things are different there. I would be angry too.


----------



## UberSelect100k

Uberk5487 said:


> One more thing.....I'm very convinced that uber is a racist company.....when uber drivers were mostly white males the rate was $1.80 a mile ...soon as the drivers became mostly black and brown they gave everyone a %70 pay cut.....in Detroit where I'm sure it was %99 black drivers uber drop them down to 30 cent a mile.....when I work at the airport a place where uber got complete control over the drivers trip....they send me strictly $3-7 trips....all the "brothas"I talk to say they notice the same all the white guys say they get long trips everyday and they haven't notice ......just my imagination huh....


Yes it is just your imagination.

you're talking like large corporations hate black people. thats just fvcking stupid I'm not even going there.

*If you want to know without a shadow of a doubt Uber wouldn't kill rates because they hate black people (just so absurd tbh)
It would also make Uber LOSE MONEY, they are in business to make money, they have billion dollar investors.
and you think they care more about oppressing black people.
yeah

*
i have nothing against you whatever you want to think.
but if you're going to go down a road like this
all its going to lead to is you thinking black ppl are 2nd class in our world, hate for white people and hate for the world.

i can't



Uberk5487 said:


> For one human beings are still called things like "low quality" based on their race or where their from....whites put labels on entire populations....calling them 3rd world people....that's just slang for inferior people......liberals is new word for n word lover....Donald trump is 6'2 300lbs of white privilege and %70 of whites voted for him......that lets you know 7 out of 10 whites are racist as ever....


its pretty clear
You just hate white people

*your vitriol and hate is just as bad as a white person in the KKK -- its just the opposite.

hate all you want, no one can change that, but call it what it is

===========================================================

Liberal = N**Ger lover.
Trump's White
70% White people voted for Trump
70% White people are Racist.

just grossly offensive. 
*


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou

Uber's Guber said:


> You call other Uber drivers "idiots," but you don't even know your own actual age.


I was still driving goober when I posted that so I tried to avoid a possible deactivation.


----------



## RangerBella

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Why am I seeing lots more "&%[email protected]!*ed in the head" drivers lately?
> 
> -older men or very young and inexperienced drivers
> -thick ass glasses
> -cannot maintain lane or speed limit
> -often hold up traffic playing with their GPS when google maps does the trick just fine
> -rarely check their blind spots when making a lane change
> -drives wrong way on a 1-way street
> -no lights or 1 light broken
> -can't speak English for shit(pax tell me all the time)
> -run red lights downtown being distracted idiots
> -don't use hazard lights when picking up pax and blocking a lane of traffic
> -doesn't turn on red even though it's allowed and cross traffic isn't an issue
> 
> The list goes on and on.
> 
> Have all the cool kids left uber already and we are left with the &%[email protected]!*ed in the head crowd?
> 
> Uber is about to be rated 1 star because of all of these idiots and ex-cabbies.


Theres a condition some people have where they believe they drive better than EVERYONE ELSE ON THE ROAD. I cant think of the name of it right now. You obviously have a severe case of this condition. Oh wait......its called ****ing idiot syndrome. Yep.....thats the one.



Uberk5487 said:


> Sure they are....I mean blacks have always just imagined white racism....as of matter of fact we were just lying.....I apologize.....I guess its our natural low quality that makes us falsely accuse you Godly whites of all kinds of evil deeds......p.s. White Jesus is real......


Remember who brought it up. Racism never crosses my mind until you bring up the subject. Sounds like our "special" friend here wants attention.....or just wants to start some shit. Typical race-baiting behavior.



Saltyoldman said:


> All I know is what I have experienced personally. Also what I see with my own two eyes. It's part of the reason why we have this moron for a president.


Dont forget the worthless moron we had for the last 8 years. Yeah....the one who did nothing but worsen race relations. It was almost gone till this piece of human garbage took office for 8 years. If you threw Obama and Hillary in a box and shook them up......open the box, you would be able to tell them apart.



Desert Rat said:


> I have a 2008 Chrysler 300 and get plenty of compliments on my car.


Do you "pimp" on the side? Put your gun away....I'm just kidding. My brother has always called the 300 a "pimp" car. Just hit me funny.


----------



## Uberk5487

UberSelect100k said:


> Yes it is just your imagination.
> 
> you're talking like large corporations hate black people. thats just fvcking stupid I'm not even going there.
> 
> *If you want to know without a shadow of a doubt Uber wouldn't kill rates because they hate black people (just so absurd tbh)
> It would also make Uber LOSE MONEY, they are in business to make money, they have billion dollar investors.
> and you think they care more about oppressing black people.
> yeah
> 
> *
> i have nothing against you whatever you want to think.
> but if you're going to go down a road like this
> all its going to lead to is you thinking black ppl are 2nd class in our world, hate for white people and hate for the world.
> 
> i can't
> 
> its pretty clear
> You just hate white people
> 
> *your vitriol and hate is just as bad as a white person in the KKK -- its just the opposite.
> 
> hate all you want, no one can change that, but call it what it is
> 
> ===========================================================
> 
> Liberal = N**Ger lover.
> Trump's White
> 70% White people voted for Trump
> 70% White people are Racist.
> 
> just grossly offensive. *


That's just your perceive supremacy talking.....whites love telling other races they don't know what their talking about.....y'all have the audacity to tell us what's our experience in america is....y'all want to control the narrative.... I Actual sat down with a uber employee who show me some confidential information....and all I'll say is the system is definitely rigged.....every driver has like 100 tabs under their name....and every uber employee has access to them tabs.....each tab purpose is to filter or block the driver from certain trip or limit what area they will get pick ups at....like if the airport call and say this driver is misbehaving at the airport....she showed me there's a tab to block your access to airport trips right away.....and she show me yes someone hit a tab to only send me on short trips from the airport....she told me more than likely someone at uber want me working out and about instead if sitting at the airport....she took the block off my account and I started getting better trips a few days later it was back to the $3-7 trips.....

These first 5 were all my air port trips....



RangerBella said:


> Theres a condition some people have where they believe they drive better than EVERYONE ELSE ON THE ROAD. I cant think of the name of it right now. You obviously have a severe case of this condition. Oh wait......its called &%[email protected]!*ing idiot syndrome. Yep.....thats the one.
> 
> Remember who brought it up. Racism never crosses my mind until you bring up the subject. Sounds like our "special" friend here wants attention.....or just wants to start some shit. Typical race-baiting behavior.
> 
> Dont forget the worthless moron we had for the last 8 years. Yeah....the one who did nothing but worsen race relations. It was almost gone till this piece of human garbage took office for 8 years. If you threw Obama and Hillary in a box and shook them up......open the box, you would be able to tell them apart.
> 
> Do you "pimp" on the side? Put your gun away....I'm just kidding. My brother has always called the 300 a "pimp" car. Just hit me funny.


The condition you are thinking of is call narcissist psychosis.....people who arent very special at all live life with a sense of supremacy over others....


----------



## RangerBella

To me.....I could care less what race, religion, etc you are. You are "human" to me first. And why are we all still talking about this? Treat everyone you meet with kindness and respect regardless what color their skin is or what they believe.


----------



## Rakos

Boy did this thread degenerate...

Into a mess...8>O

Come on you guys....

Out of the sewer...

And into the gutters...

With the rest of us monkeys...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Uberk5487

UberSelect100k said:


> Yes it is just your imagination.
> 
> you're talking like large corporations hate black people. thats just fvcking stupid I'm not even going there.
> 
> *If you want to know without a shadow of a doubt Uber wouldn't kill rates because they hate black people (just so absurd tbh)
> It would also make Uber LOSE MONEY, they are in business to make money, they have billion dollar investors.
> and you think they care more about oppressing black people.
> yeah
> 
> *
> i have nothing against you whatever you want to think.
> but if you're going to go down a road like this
> all its going to lead to is you thinking black ppl are 2nd class in our world, hate for white people and hate for the world.
> 
> i can't
> 
> its pretty clear
> You just hate white people
> 
> *your vitriol and hate is just as bad as a white person in the KKK -- its just the opposite.
> 
> hate all you want, no one can change that, but call it what it is
> 
> ===========================================================
> 
> Liberal = N**Ger lover.
> Trump's White
> 70% White people voted for Trump
> 70% White people are Racist.
> 
> just grossly offensive. *


What percent of whites were against the civil rights bill, what percent either participated or sat by passively as innocent blacks were getting their heads burst open for sitting at a lunch counter.....more like %99.....


----------



## Mole

Uberk5487 said:


> Yeah right


How can you not know this it states this in your rating display last 7 days for acceptance and cancel and last 500 rides for your driver score it is in black and white take a look and see. I'm also not driving this week due to Fat Tuesday and Vday and this weekend poker game.

I have no idea why it says 100% now lol


----------



## sellkatsell44

UberBeamer said:


> I actually heard a report on KUT this morning that said San Francisco is now the #1 place in the nation from which people are relocating to Austin. Now I'm even more convinced that's where this is originating. I've just noticed it a lot lately on the highways in Austin. These people are ultra aggressive drivers who endanger themselves and everybody else on the road to get one car length ahead. And you've got to figure a fair number of them are doing rideshares which also explains a lot.


That's the Austin city telling people in SF, come here with your start ups! We'll give you a break in lease or tax cuts or something I heard...



Uberk5487 said:


> Well I have always been in the south....and racism was taboo and hidden until Obama came on the scene....a lot of whites were openly mad and taking it out in covert ways.....now that we have trump its a more on your face approach...I have had business owners pax tell me they don't hire blacks because are just no good....and one pax told me blacks need jim crow and apartide because most black are just criminals.....


This is why I can't move outside of the Bay Area. Unless it's New York or possibly LA.



RangerBella said:


> To me.....I could care less what race, religion, etc you are. You are "human" to me first. And why are we all still talking about this? Treat everyone you meet with kindness and respect regardless what color their skin is or what they believe.


Because if you don't talk about it, it'll be a passive stance. The trick is not to beat it to a dead horse. Like everything else in life, you need balance...



UberBeamer said:


> I don't care what color your skin is or where you come from. Don't do stupid shit that endangers lives and makes all of us look bad and we can be friends.


You may not, but half the country begs to differ (aka trump supporters trump voters trump lovers).


----------



## UberSelect100k

Uberk5487 said:


> What percent of whites were against the civil rights bill, what percent either participated or sat by passively as innocent blacks were getting their heads burst open for sitting at a lunch counter.....more like %99.....


you're the racist


----------



## ImSkittles

Uberk5487 said:


> What percent of whites were against the civil rights bill, what percent either participated or sat by passively as innocent blacks were getting their heads burst open for sitting at a lunch counter.....more like %99.....


I don't know why you feel the need to borrow trouble.  You were not personally involved with the atrocities of that era. I'm pretty sure, that nobody on this forum would advocate that kind of treatment of anybody.

Are there black people that do some really stupid crap? Sure there are. Are there white people that do really stupid crap? Absolutely.

Personally, I judge people on how they treat me and how they treat others. I have never understood why people judge on skin color. I realize bigoted people exist but I just don't see it with the folks around me.

I am originally from Nebraska, and I did hear some prejudice comments coming from some white folks occasionally. I'm just not seeing/hearing it out here in California. Please don't lump all white folks together because of the bad ones living near you. Not all areas of the country put up with that crap!

I don't think the people on this forum are your enemy.


----------



## Bpr2

Ugh, saw a driver at LAX yesterday dawning the low pants, with boxerd booty showing AND it was a female pax he picked up. The look of disgust on her face said it all.


----------



## Uberk5487

ImSkittles said:


> I don't know why you feel the need to borrow trouble.  You were not personally involved with the atrocities of that era. I'm pretty sure, that nobody on this forum would advocate that kind of treatment of anybody.
> 
> Are there black people that do some really stupid crap? Sure there are. Are there white people that do really stupid crap? Absolutely.
> 
> Personally, I judge people on how they treat me and how they treat others. I have never understood why people judge on skin color. I realize bigoted people exist but I just don't see it with the folks around me.
> 
> I am originally from Nebraska, and I did hear some prejudice comments coming from some white folks occasionally. I'm just not seeing/hearing it out here in California. Please don't lump all white folks together because of the bad ones living near you. Not all areas of the country put up with that crap!
> 
> I don't think the people on this forum are your enemy.


They call me low quality



ImSkittles said:


> I don't know why you feel the need to borrow trouble.  You were not personally involved with the atrocities of that era. I'm pretty sure, that nobody on this forum would advocate that kind of treatment of anybody.
> 
> Are there black people that do some really stupid crap? Sure there are. Are there white people that do really stupid crap? Absolutely.
> 
> Personally, I judge people on how they treat me and how they treat others. I have never understood why people judge on skin color. I realize bigoted people exist but I just don't see it with the folks around me.
> 
> I am originally from Nebraska, and I did hear some prejudice comments coming from some white folks occasionally. I'm just not seeing/hearing it out here in California. Please don't lump all white folks together because of the bad ones living near you. Not all areas of the country put up with that crap!
> 
> I don't think the people on this forum are your enemy.


I know for a fact a majority of white America would support a return of jim crow....I have had pax tell me such things...jim crow is still around today.....silicone valley is Jewish owned indian and chinese run....blacks and women need not apply....they hire a few then bully and harass the literal life out of them


----------



## Ubering around

Oh yeah blame it all on the drivers


----------



## Rakos

Uberk5487 said:


> They call me low quality
> 
> I know for a fact a majority of white America would support a return of jim crow....I have had pax tell me such things...jim crow is still around today.....silicone valley is Jewish owned indian and chinese run....blacks and women need not apply....they hire a few then bully and harass the literal life out of them


Calm down there big fellow...

It's not always a conspiracy against you...

There are waaaay too many predjudices...

And waaay too many preconceived notions...

Out there already...8>O

I find that a touch of empathy...

And a bit of caring...

Cover a multitude of sins...8>)

There are people that really think...

That monkeys will not one day...

Superceed humans...

With the way some Uber's drive...

Me thinks it is inevitable...8>)

Rakos


----------



## ImSkittles

Uberk5487 said:


> They call me low quality
> 
> I know for a fact a majority of white America would support a return of jim crow....I have had pax tell me such things...jim crow is still around today.....silicone valley is Jewish owned indian and chinese run....blacks and women need not apply....they hire a few then bully and harass the literal life out of them


How does lumping people together help your argument? Sweeping statements are generally not true. You came up with one black guy who committed suicide. What about this guy? 
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2018/02/06/nyregion/livery-driver-taxi-uber.html
Is he black?

People have problems, no doubt about it&#8230; Blaming others, that have nothing to do with it, will never solve the problem.

I'm sorry if some white person called you "low-quality" but I don't see how that applies to everybody who happens to be white. I've had people say some pretty mean things to me also. I'd be willing to bet that everyone on this forum has had some horrible things said to their face.

I focus on the good people and try to stay away from the people who can be real a$$wipes. As far as some random stranger goes, I don't give a rats patootie what mean/horrible thing they might have to say. I certainly would not take their nationality and lump all of those people into the same category because of some random jerk I was unfortunate enough to come across.

Again I'm sorry if you have troubles with the white folks in the south. We are not all like that, and I don't think the people on this forum are saying mean things to you. Maybe you can try to give us a chance?


----------



## Aerodrifting

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Why am I seeing lots more "&%[email protected]!*ed in the head" drivers lately?
> 
> -older men or very young and inexperienced drivers
> -thick ass glasses
> -cannot maintain lane or speed limit
> -often hold up traffic playing with their GPS when google maps does the trick just fine
> -rarely check their blind spots when making a lane change
> -drives wrong way on a 1-way street
> -no lights or 1 light broken
> -can't speak English for shit(pax tell me all the time)
> -run red lights downtown being distracted idiots
> -don't use hazard lights when picking up pax and blocking a lane of traffic
> -doesn't turn on red even though it's allowed and cross traffic isn't an issue
> 
> The list goes on and on.
> 
> Have all the cool kids left uber already and we are left with the &%[email protected]!*ed in the head crowd?
> 
> Uber is about to be rated 1 star because of all of these idiots and ex-cabbies.


You must be amazing and you are exactly the opposite of everything you listed!

Does Uber pay you any extra for being amazing or are they paying you the same as those can barely speak English?

From what I see, You are barking at the wrong tree here.


----------



## Uberk5487

Aerodrifting said:


> You must be amazing and you are exactly the opposite of everything you listed!
> 
> Does Uber pay you any extra for being amazing or are they paying you the same as those can not barely speak English?
> 
> From what I see, You are barking at the wrong tree here.


He's just fulfilling his need to feel superior to others.....


----------



## RangerBella

Theres cheese to go with all this "whine" in the Uber breakroom. Help yourselves...


----------



## oldmanuber

UberSelect100k said:


> Im not guilty about the past, I'm a get the **** over it kinda person on things.
> I'm saying this attitude of **** white people is racist and it comes from a bitter spiteful place.
> 
> I don't get what most of your post is getting at.
> this is america
> what oppression is there
> what institution is racist?
> 
> people suffered in the past, bummer, but anyone can make it now


Does it come from "a bitter spiteful place?" Of course it does. When a country's history is as rife with oppression as this country's, sure the oppressed is going to be a little spiteful. Black people are pissed, have been for years, and with good reason. I understand the current attitude of most whites in that they don't view themselves as racist. IMO, for the first time in history, blacks have a voice, a real voice in which to speak and say what "the **** in on they mindz." Sometimes that voice is cell phone video that confirms police bias during routine traffic stops. Now, don't get me wrong, not every black person is a victim, but the ones who are and have been saying so for years, finally have a "voice" that can't be ignored. Modern technology has given the oppressed a voice that can't be silenced and it has allowed blacks to finally be heard. Now that others are being forced to listen, they are getting all the anger from the past. What does the Bible say about the sins of the father being visited on the 3rd and 4th generations? Take the "n-word." It was allowed to be used in everyday life as if Quentin Tarrantino was giving God the script every morning. But then blacks flipped that script, twisted the game, and kind of threw it back in "the man's" face. Now that "man" is mad because "you guys are allowed to use the word and we can't." Well, you've always used it, still do, but now have to suffer the shame of hearing it from the oppressed.

Man, forgive me for hijacking your thread . Great discussion. This race relation thing has so many layers. I think social media can really be used to help us dialogue in ways we've never had before. There's so much to talk about. True, most whites "never owned slaves and don't know anyone who was a slave. " The problem with that statement is most whites don't understand the consequences of the institution of slavery. Hell, most blacks don't either. PTSD? it's not just for military vets. Could you imagine you family being divided up, SOLD off on the town square during broad daylight, and split up, never to see each other again? That was the reality of chattel slavery. (So, I'm using chattel as if I've always known what it meant. I just learned the term and don't mean to pass myself off as some "smart" person. LOL!) "Family? I'm your family now." "What oppression is there?" Well, this is one form of it and it's never been really dealt with. "Shrinks" exist for a reason. They're well paid impartial listeners who people go to to get shit off their chest. Right? Imagine a race of people who's been trying to figure who the hell they are for a couple of hundred years not having a real voice?

There's so much to cover. The Confederacy? The Antebellum. Dixie. "The South's gonna rise/do it again." What the hell is Dixie and what is the South going rise for and "do what" again? Talk about your propaganda campaign that's totally ****ed up generations of people on both sides. Hell, take Robert E. Lee. Southerners adore him because he was true to his people. Well, didn't his people, his state, condone slavery? Oh, I'm sorry, it was "states rights." Right? Who's telling the truth about all this? The one's with Southern Pride or those crush under it's effects?

Let me quit. Keep talking people. If we can do that, we'll be winning the game.


----------



## Doughie

Old Rocker said:


> Being an old guy, I know Chevy stopped making Cavaliers after the 2005 production run.


Yeah but the Cimarron was way better than the Cavalier, wasn't it old timer?


----------



## Joseph Torti

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Why am I seeing lots more "&%[email protected]!*ed in the head" drivers lately?
> 
> -older men or very young and inexperienced drivers
> -thick ass glasses
> -cannot maintain lane or speed limit
> -often hold up traffic playing with their GPS when google maps does the trick just fine
> -rarely check their blind spots when making a lane change
> -drives wrong way on a 1-way street
> -no lights or 1 light broken
> -can't speak English for shit(pax tell me all the time)
> -run red lights downtown being distracted idiots
> -don't use hazard lights when picking up pax and blocking a lane of traffic
> -doesn't turn on red even though it's allowed and cross traffic isn't an issue
> 
> The list goes on and on.
> 
> Have all the cool kids left uber already and we are left with the &%[email protected]!*ed in the head crowd?
> 
> Uber is about to be rated 1 star because of all of these idiots and ex-cabbies.


Hey stupid. If all of the drivers did everything you say above, they be deactivated faster then you can say Your fired!!!!


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou

Joseph Torti said:


> Hey stupid. If all of the drivers did everything you say above, they be deactivated faster then you can say Your fired!!!!


I WISH SMH


----------



## CaptainToo

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Why am I seeing lots more "&%[email protected]!*ed in the head" drivers lately?
> 
> -older men or very young and inexperienced drivers
> ....
> The list goes on and on.
> 
> Have all the cool kids left uber already and we are left with the &%[email protected]!*ed in the head crowd?
> 
> ....


What a jerk. I am seventy one years old and with almost 1200 rides am maintaining a 4.99 rating from both Lyft and Uber passengers. If we could look at the distribution of ratings by age group you can expect that Uber passengers dont particularly prefer the "cool kids" versus the mature adults. The "&%[email protected]!*ed in the head crowd" comes in any age, as you demonstrate with your post.


----------



## Fisfis

A lot of the ants have very little IQ and should have no business with driving, let alone COMMERCIAL driving. But this is rideshare and UBER needs dumb people to survive. The dumber the better. Can't tell the difference between a phone and a brick? Sign him up! 

Because smart people question ifs and whys. They find out quests and bonuses are a scam. They don't take base fares and hunt for surge instead. They figure out the upfront fare is the biggest rip off in the industry. These are no good for Uber & Lyft so they lower the barrier to the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou

Fisfis said:


> A lot of the ants have very little IQ and should have no business with driving, let alone COMMERCIAL driving. But this is rideshare and UBER needs dumb people to survive. The dumber the better. Can't tell the difference between a phone and a brick? Sign him up!
> 
> Because smart people question ifs and whys. They find out quests and bonuses are a scam. They don't take base fares and hunt for surge instead. They figure out the upfront fare is the biggest rip off in the industry. These are no good for Uber & Lyft so they lower the barrier to the bottom of the barrel.


Exactly right.

Then uber releases commercials saying they are improving quality based on rider feedback. Yeah you can get a new ant into a 2018 leased Camry but you can't instill social or driving skills into that ant who's first language isn't even English.


----------



## UberBastid

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Exactly right.
> 
> Then uber releases commercials saying they are improving quality based on rider feedback. Yeah you can get a new ant into a 2018 leased Camry but you can't instill social or driving skills into that ant who's first language isn't even English.


Yet, they expect "professionalism".
I laugh every time I get a professionalism ding. 
I am not a professional driver. I am an Uber driver. Those are mutually exclusive. A professional wouldn't do this job, any more than the surgeon mops the floor in the OR when he's done doing a procedure.


----------



## 2Cents

UberBastid said:


> Yet, they expect "professionalism".
> I laugh every time I get a professionalism ding.
> I am not a professional driver. I am an Uber driver. Those are mutually exclusive. A professional wouldn't do this job, any more than the surgeon mops the floor in the OR when he's done doing a procedure.


You're thinking too highly of your self.
The person moping the floor in the OR is paid At Least Minimum wage, usually substantially more.


----------



## UberBastid

2Cents said:


> You're thinking too highly of your self.
> The person moping the floor in the OR is paid At Least Minimum wage, usually substantially more.


True.
And, they are doing a professional cleaning job that, if not done properly, can kill.


----------



## 2Cents

I guess you've never seen a horrible wreck before.
Good for you
#fübrn


----------



## SEAL Team 5

Don't feel left out Uber drivers,

HEALTH
*The CDC Makes It Official: Public Pools Are Disgusting*
BY JAKE ROSSEN
MAY 24, 2018

I'm sure next month's CDC headline will read,

*The CDC Makes It Official:
Uber Pools Are Disgusting *


----------



## UBERPROcolorado

Here is a good one. A pool is surge and boost. Must take it or will loose the consecutive boost pmt of $13.00. 

First rider is a female in early 30s. Clean and not drunk. Second rider is picked up at a day labor company.... trip booked by the company. Dirty, smelled like a porta-poddy. Refused to allow him in as he was covered in grime. 

I loose the boost $$. Get to females drop off. She hands me a $20 and said thanks for not letting him in. 

Drive Safe


----------



## JimKE

Tim Selleck said:


> One guy spoke very poor English, when my wife was trying to chat with him, he reached up to turn up the radio essentially drowning out her voice.


Ha...good! He's learning. I do the same, and I am born, raised, and FLO-GROWN!



UBERPROcolorado said:


> Here is a good one. A pool is surge and boost. Must take it or will loose the consecutive boost pmt of $13.00.
> 
> First rider is a female in early 30s. Clean and not drunk. Second rider is picked up at a day labor company.... trip booked by the company. Dirty, smelled like a porta-poddy. Refused to allow him in as he was covered in grime.
> 
> I loose the boost $$. Get to females drop off. She hands me a $20 and said thanks for not letting him in.
> 
> Drive Safe


Well played!


----------



## UberBastid

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Here is a good one. A pool is surge and boost. Must take it or will loose the consecutive boost pmt of $13.00.
> 
> First rider is a female in early 30s. Clean and not drunk. Second rider is picked up at a day labor company.... trip booked by the company. Dirty, smelled like a porta-poddy. Refused to allow him in as he was covered in grime.
> 
> I loose the boost $$. Get to females drop off. She hands me a $20 and said thanks for not letting him in.
> 
> Drive Safe


too bad that, in reality, it never works that way

In MY world, the female complains to Uber about your navigation because you went to pick up someone else, and the second guy complains because he tells them that he had his emotional support pig with him and you wouldn't give him a ride.
If she could afford a $20 tip - why is she riding pool?


----------

